# Wet Look Quick Detailer ???



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking to do the big winter detail in the forthcoming weeks and wanted to know if you can get a quick detailer that will help compliment and prolong that wet look from the previously applied glazes and sealants?

didn't want to apply a mirror type of qd and remove the wet look. if that makes sense??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You can get quick detailers which are sort of half qd/sealant like DJ trm or CG v7.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vics,sonus nauba spritz,both amazing.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Chemical Guys V7 definately leaves a wet look, but it's more of a spray sealant than a QD. If your car is waxed etc already then i find pretty much any i've tried after a wash as a drying aid improves the gloss & helps prolong the shine and protection. I use Meguiars Last Touch & Chemical Guys Speed Wipe mostly. Both work perfectly for what i need.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Second vote for Megs Last Touch, brilliant QD, excellent gloss levels!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..blackfire polymer qd.expensive,but unbeatable. Wetness afaic.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

What LSP are you using? I ask as some manufacturers sell complimenting QD's like Werkstats AJT has Gloss, AF TC has Finale.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

i use a few different lsp's but at the moment af.toughcoat.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

TooFunny said:


> What LSP are you using? I ask as some manufacturers sell complimenting QD's like Werkstats AJT has Gloss, AF TC has Finale.


Raceglaze 55 mate


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> Raceglaze 55 mate


Hmm on top of a wax I would use AF Finale myself, great gloss and a hint of Carnuba would compliment the warmth of the 55....it is very easy on and off and offers a little protection too with great water behavior! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Fk425


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wettest I've ever used is Poorboy's QD+, it has quite a high carnauba content for a QD.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

FK 425 or SP Show Detailer 
(I may be biased to the last one but I wouldn't say it if it weren't blimin good)!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Serious Performance said:


> FK 425 or SP Show Detailer
> (I may be biased to the last one but I wouldn't say it if it weren't blimin good)!


Of course not


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> FK 425 or SP Show Detailer
> (I may be biased to the last one but I wouldn't say it if it weren't blimin good)!


I use show detailer on my gloss black tv too lol


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

FK425 or perhaps Z8


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> FK 425 or SP Show Detailer
> (I may be biased to the last one but I wouldn't say it if it weren't blimin good)!


Both are fantastic. Also worth looking at Prima Slick


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> Looking to do the big winter detail in the forthcoming weeks and wanted to know if you can get a quick detailer that will help compliment and prolong that wet look from the previously applied glazes and sealants?
> 
> didn't want to apply a mirror type of qd and remove the wet look. if that makes sense??


Skip all the acrylic/polymer QDs as suggested lol, go for oil/caranuba based one mate. 

Take a look at Victoria Wax QD, Sonus Caranuba Spritz, Zymol Field Glaze, Migliore Endurance, Pinnacle Crystal Mist, even Raceglaze's own Clear Mist. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Zaino Z6 :thumb:

AB Project 32 and CG Pro QD+Carnuba are nice ones too


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cheers all!!

like the sound of the oil based ones 

anyone know anything about 'Werkstat Carnauba Glos' ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> cheers all!!
> 
> like the sound of the oil based ones
> 
> anyone know anything about 'Werkstat Carnauba Glos' ?


Werkstat Caranuba Glos = Sonus Caranuba Spritz = awesome! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Werkstat Caranuba Glos = Sonus Caranuba Spritz = awesome! :thumb:


100% right,exactly the same product!.:thumb:
and both are top notch.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cool,,

didn't realise that. cheers #

of all the oil based one's which one would you recommend to go for that is best vfm?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Af glisten


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fk425, z6 or z8


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Megs QD, smells lovely too


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Fk425


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been using FK425 for ages and love it. I also really liked the finish from off the shelf Meguiars Ultimate QD but it's a little bit pricey. 

I tried the cheap old AG stuff but tbh, it didnt leave a very nice finish and wasnt too easy to work with. Also, it smells like bubblegum and tempted me to drink it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> cool,,
> 
> didn't realise that. cheers #
> 
> of all the oil based one's which one would you recommend to go for that is best vfm?


I'm not sure if you guys get the 1L bottles of Vics QD there in UK? It's still my favorite.

Megs #34 is nice if you want to buy bulk pack.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

josadler said:


> Fk425


is this oil type based or acrylic?


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just used AG quick detailer that came with the AG clay bar kit. It's the first QD I have ever used and thought I would give it a try as the car was a little dusty but not really dirty. 
It was a doddle to wipe on and buff off.. It has made the car look great! 

Does anyone use this and if so, what do people think of it?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Arjxh56 said:


> I have just used AG quick detailer that came with the AG clay bar kit. It's the first QD I have ever used and thought I would give it a try as the car was a little dusty but not really dirty.
> It was a doddle to wipe on and buff off.. It has made the car look great!
> 
> Does anyone use this and if so, what do people think of it?


Iv used this and yep doddle to use.Spray on wipe off.I was never sure on when to use quick detailer though so i was never convinced by it.I Dont know if its my imagination but i THINK it left my white car with a tinge of yellow look to it.Not sure if anybody else finds that?

Iv now moved onto using fk425 and find it looks very glossy and seems to repel dust much better but car looks whiter.Again not sure if its my imagination lol.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> is this oil type based or acrylic?


Finish Kare #425 Ultra Slick Poly Wipe Spray Detailer - Anti Static contains Polymer Resins with lubricity, anti-corrosive agents, UV inhibitors and patented anti-static agents that gently remove fingerprints, smudges, and other light contaminates while creating a winning show car finish with lasting protection and reduced dust attraction.
Leaves the finish so slick that it eliminates the need for constant washing.
Excellent for use on paint, glass, chrome, gel coat, fiberglass and plexiglass.

I use it mainly on bright metallic colors.
I'am sure Vic's QD is maybee better in terms of wetness, but FK425 is a rather cheap product for the results You get.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> i use a few different lsp's but at the moment af.toughcoat.


Try Prima hydro or carpro reload.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

My favourites are ONR knocked up as a QD with a dash of OID in it (a splash of OCW in the solution I found also worked well when I used with Optiseal as the LSP) Alternatively Carpro Reload is also another favourite when diluted down to make a QD.


----------

